# 1/15/2012 Pulling Snow out of Loading dock with my Ebling



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

Putting the cummins to work


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome video. Love the single stack on the truck, sounds good and looks sick IMO. 

Oh yeah, the Ebling works well too


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

I think this is by far my favorite truck on PS. Love it! Looking good man.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

good looking truck. question though when you use the back blade and get a heavy pile under the truck do you have traction problems? does the snow pile raise the back end up?


----------



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys...it is a great work truck! 

Very seldom will you run out traction when pulling the snow...it can happen if you are pulling super heavy snow. It can also be a problem when you have your front blade down...I always try to release my backblade snow before I get to the pile because you will box yourself in.
Yes it will raise the back of the truck off the ground if you would like. I dont ever do that because it does not require that much down pressure.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

gotcha! always wondered about them backblades.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Looks like a great combo with the v-plow up front


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks Great!!


----------



## res201cue (Jan 14, 2009)

awesome rig


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

That truck is deadly.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I like it. Be honest... that exhaust is annoying when plowing all night isnt it.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

NBI Lawn;1416954 said:


> I like it. Be honest... that exhaust is annoying when plowing all night isnt it.


 I love the sound of that exhaust, but I could see it being annoying as well with the stack right next to the cab.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

exmark;1416992 said:


> I love the sound of that exhaust, but I could see it being annoying as well with the stack right next to the cab.


I do too but only for about 15 minutes.


----------



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

Alright I will be honest...I love it! There are times when I have been in that truck for 10-12 hours and at the end of the day I still have my back window cracked listening. It is not my daily driver so it may get old after a while. No one likes riding in it and there is no chance of a good cell phone conversation in it!


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

exmark;1416992 said:


> I love the sound of that exhaust, but I could see it being annoying as well with the stack right next to the cab.


When I first played the video I thought there was a skidder working out of site of the camera til I realized it was the truck. Sounded great.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

miderbier;1417018 said:


> Alright I will be honest...I love it! There are times when I have been in that truck for 10-12 hours and at the end of the day I still have my back window cracked listening. It is not my daily driver so it may get old after a while. No one likes riding in it and there is no chance of a good cell phone conversation in it!


I know exactly what you are saying... Your truck has an awesome sound... With my V10 I tried to find something on the loud side that sounded good... I hardly listen to my stereo cause I love stabbing the throttle...


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Backblade worked great, exhaust sounds cool for 5 minutes super annoying after that and you have to know that 95% of the general public hates it including most of your customers and neighbors. Just saying


----------



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

Most of my customers are not at the locations when I plow and my neighbors don't like me for other reasons...Just saying


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

NBI Lawn;1416954 said:


> I like it. Be honest... that exhaust is annoying when plowing all night isnt it.


I agree
I push with gas but I jump in my 99 powerstoke with stock muffler and dang couldnt even hear the cutting edge on the ground or my back up beeper I would hate to drive one with a Stack on it

For got Nice rear plow video


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Where at in West Michigan are you at?


----------



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

Muskegon...This video was taken near Grand Haven after Sat nights storm. They received around a foot!


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

I have no problem starting my truck at 3 in the morning with my loud exhaust... thats what my neighbors get for mowing there lawns at 7 am on a sunday... I pay taxes dammit...


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

nice, I'm between Grand Rapids and Kalamazoo, in Wayland, 20 miles south of Grand rapids. Saturday night we didn't get anything, but Fridady Morning woke up to 5 inches, and saturday morning woke up to 2 more inches of snow.
I don't plow snow for a living a whole lot anymore, I work in Radio. You might know, WOOD 1300/106.9, B93 (93.7) I'm a part time DJ on B93


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

jjklongisland;1418220 said:


> I have no problem starting my truck at 3 in the morning with my loud exhaust... thats what my neighbors get for mowing there lawns at 7 am on a sunday... I pay taxes dammit...


My neighbor honks her horn (in her car) at 7:30 each morning to get her kids to come out and so they can get to school, and they start school at 7:35 lol when I'm trying to sleep. oh well


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

AndyTblc;1418227 said:


> My neighbor honks her horn (in her car) at 7:30 each morning to get her kids to come out and so they can get to school, and they start school at 7:35 lol when I'm trying to sleep. oh well


what goes around comes around...


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

love your truck...sounds great


F*ck the neighbours


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

one stack jack , i love it !! that there son aint your usual dodge . bigballs there


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Dam i miss my 02 cummins! Im with you...i could roll the windows down and listen to that sound all day long and i did. But in all fairness i have an 06 f250 now and i love the turbo whistle of a straight pipe and the roar when i get in it


----------

